# AC-130 Gunship Lost during Operation DS/DS



## Nasty (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www2.hurlburt.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123239756

Hurlburt Field to honor 20-year anniversary of Spirit 03 

_Posted 1/25/2011   Updated 1/25/2011_




Email story Print story 



 

1st Special Operations Wing Public Affairs 

1/25/2011 - *HURLBURT FIELD, Fla.* -- A series of events to honor the crew of Spirit 03, an AC-130H Spectre Gunship lost during Desert Storm, is scheduled for Jan. 30 and Jan. 31 at Hurlburt Field and Pensacola, Fla.

The events give fellow Airmen, friends and family a chance to come together to pay tribute to the 14 servicemembers who fell with Spirit 03 20 years ago on Jan. 31, 1991. 

Sunday, Jan. 30, personnel can take part in a 14K or 5K race, which is scheduled to start at 8 a.m. at the Aderholt Fitness Center. Later that evening, a memorial dinner is scheduled for 5 p.m. at the Hurlburt Field Soundside Club. 

Additionally, a memorial service scheduled for Jan. 31 at 8 a.m. at the base chapel will reflect on their sacrifice and will be followed by a wreath-laying ceremony at the Barrancas National Cemetery in Pensacola. 

Individuals from Hurlburt Field, distinguished guests and next of kin of Spirit 03 crewmembers are expected to be in attendance.

Key speakers for the various events include Maj. Gen. Brad Heithold, Air Force Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance Agency commander; Col. Michael Plehn, 1st Special Operations Wing commander; Lt. Col. Patrick Clowney, 4th Special Operations Squadron commander; Lt. Col. Michael Coggins, 1st Special Operations Wing chaplain; and Lt. Col. Michael Moore, Air Force Special Operations Command deputy command chaplain. 

For more information or to sign up for an event, contact Capt. Chris Lesmes at 850-884-6127 or email christopher.lesmes@hurlburt.af.mil.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 26, 2011)

I still get goosebumps remembering that loss.
Thanks Centaf.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Airmen.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 26, 2011)

RIP

You will not be forgotten.

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the post, Nasty.

RIP.  Lest we forget...


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 26, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## tmroun01 (Jan 26, 2011)

Had a good family friend die during this event RIP... Wish I still lived in Pensacola, so I could take part.


----------



## Nasty (Jan 26, 2011)

tmroun01 said:


> Had a good family friend die during this event RIP... Wish I still lived in Pensacola, so I could take part.



I was the 16th SOS medic at the time, I knew all 14 and 5 of them were good friends. That was a _very_ bad morning at KF IAP.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 26, 2011)

Remained on station continuing to provide support to the boys on the ground. They shouldn't have been there, they knew this and did so anyway.

In our thoughts and never forgotten.

Blue Skies Warriors, always.

~S~


----------



## Nasty (Jan 26, 2011)

Centermass said:


> Remained on station continuing to provide support to the boys on the ground. They shouldn't have been there, they knew this and did so anyway.
> 
> In our thoughts and never forgotten.
> 
> ...



Exactly, they chose to stay on target after the sun came up; not good for a big-ass, slow moving plane flying under 10,000 ft, but that’s the kind of men they were.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 29, 2011)

Back on track.

RIP!


----------



## UrbanOrb (Jan 30, 2011)

RIP....


----------

